# My fish tank tanks! (220 gallon malawi) 55 Gal Fronts



## kb0903 (Nov 25, 2008)

Main 220 show tank before and after:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









My ob peacock male:









My frontosa breeding pair:









Juvenile red peacock: (blurry sorry)









My kitty getting into trouble with my OB babies (35)









I lost these guys in the move =( big big loss)


----------



## blahblahblah (Jan 29, 2009)

your water is abit cloudy. It would be better if you could stack up more rocks at both sides so that the tank will seem to have more depth to it rather than 2D. The arrangements of the rocks are also too structure. It will look more natural is you hav more variety in sizes of rocks and natural arrangement


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree that the water looks a bit murky but in the pictures of the individual fish I can't really see it and the fish look really great. What is your stocking list for the show tank? What species is the fist fish in the picture of the two you lost? That sure must have been really upsetting, if moving fish wasn't difficult enough loosing some in the process can't make it any more fun.

The picture of the cat looking into the fish tank is hilarious and it looks like the tank is at just the right level to look at while laying in bed too.


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think your rock placement is fine, the symmetrical placement of the plants is what is making too organized for me. Nice looking fronts, sorry to read you lost fish in the move.


----------



## kb0903 (Nov 25, 2008)

the picture of the first one i lost was a liningston ii i think... and my stocking list for my show tank is

2 ob peacocks
4 eureka reds
4 red empress
1 red peacock
2 venustus
1 unknown
1 yellow lab
2 corys 
2 plecos

alot are still about 2 inchs so not much color should be pretty when there all grown uppp. =)


----------

